# Grand Lodge of Sweden



## My Freemasonry (Sep 5, 2012)

​ The Grand Lodge of Sweden has a new website, with much information in English. Have a look here and read about this very unique Christian-based style of Freemasonry.


_In 1756, Carl Fredrik Eckleff together with six Brethren formed the Scottish Lodge Lâ€™Innocente in Stockholm, working in so called Scottish St AndrewÂ´s degrees. The next step in the development of Swedish Freemasonry was taken by Eckleff in 1759, when he established a Grand Chapter in Stockholm. Eckleff who was an employee of the Swedish Foreign Office, held a foreign patent authorizing him to form Lodges. It has not been possible to ascertain the date and place of origin of the patent and of the rituals. The Grand Lodge of Sweden was established in 1760.
 Eckleff moulded a Freemasonry system on a Christian basis. The moral philosophy of the Swedish Rite was further developed by Duke Carl, later King Carl XIII, who succeeded to Eckleff as the Swedish Masonic leader. By two major ritual revisions in 1780 and 1800 he created a logical Masonic system with ten degrees. The Rite is truly progressive and continuous. Each degree leads to the next and each sums up the contents of the preceding degrees.​_







More...


----------

